# US Embassy outreach



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

the next US embassy outreach in Angeles is schedule for March 3, 2016 from 8:00AM to 11:00AM at the LEWIS GRAND HOTEL. They do leave early now not all day till all business is completed.


----------

